# Angry Charles



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 16, 2019)

Here’s my Angry Charles. Pretty straightforward build. No fuss no bugs. Hardest part is drilling holes on a painted enclosure. Still thinking of a design.


----------



## Mourguitars (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks great ..congrats on a smooth build !
Mike


----------



## Barry (Oct 16, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 16, 2019)

Nice clean build.  Good color for an _Angry _pedal. I'm curious, why did you put the clipping LEDs on the back side of the board?


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 16, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Nice clean build.  Good color for an _Angry _pedal. I'm curious, why did you put the clipping LEDs on the back side of the board?





I might do something like this. This was my first angry charles.


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

pedjok said:


> Here’s my Angry Charles. Pretty straightforward build. No fuss no bugs. Hardest part is drilling holes on a painted enclosure. Still thinking of a design.
> View attachment 1877


Nice build


----------



## Flipguitarist (Oct 16, 2019)

pedjok said:


> View attachment 1889
> I might do something like this. This was my first angry charles.


Ooohh I get it, the LED’s gets “angry” when cranked.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 17, 2019)

Artwork where the LEDs are some creature's eyes would be cool.  Maybe a deranged Charlie Brown.


----------



## moonlightpedalbuilds (Oct 17, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Artwork where the LEDs are some creature's eyes would be cool.  Maybe a deranged Charlie Brown.


Exactly!


----------

